# The man whos arms exploded...



## kell11 (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone see The Learning Channels show on Dave Vallentino? It was on at midnight last night CST.
He's turned himself into a circus sideshow with synthol and his turkeybaster.
It was definitely a peek at the EXTREME side of steroid use...No MTV idiocy on that show--just superfreak at its most extreme...28" biceps.
He's morphed into something _very_ strange to look at.
LOOK FOR RE-RUNS,it'll blow yer mind.


----------



## bph316 (Feb 13, 2006)

Do you mean that he isnt natural?


----------



## kell11 (Feb 13, 2006)

bph316 said:
			
		

> Do you mean that he isnt natural?


yes funnyman,the _*farthest*_ thing from it and still be alive.


----------



## bph316 (Feb 14, 2006)

I will definately watch for the show. I cant imagine how he thinks that looks good. I guess to each there own. After injecting that stuff is it possible to get it back out?


----------



## bigbench600 (Feb 14, 2006)

I seen the show last night. My wife was like, I hope he doesnt think his arms look good,lol. His arms look like someone shit in them. Having big arms are one thing, but that is stupid. I remember back when he used to say he never injected anything in his arms, then it came out he did nothing but injections of steroids, and now its injections of synthol. The man is so dum he tried to do his own operation on his arms to get rid of an infection, needless to say, he ended up in the emergency room.


----------



## mandarb11 (Feb 14, 2006)

What the fuck is the point of that. Lets look like a freak without any benifit. I guess he makes money for looking so stupid, sort of like how popular media likes to do stories about 1500 lb people that can't leave their houses!


----------



## kell11 (Feb 14, 2006)

mandarb11 said:
			
		

> What the fuck is the point of that. Lets look like a freak without any benifit. I guess he makes money for looking so stupid, sort of like how popular media likes to do stories about 1500 lb people that can't leave their houses!


Thats what I thought.The guy has clearly gone overboard,now all he has to do is go join the freakshow at the circus...What a meathead.


----------



## ben johnson (Feb 14, 2006)

that was fukin sick.....i saw it and it was bad....


----------



## mandarb11 (Feb 14, 2006)

The problem is that average joe public will look at a idiot like this in the media and label all bodybuilders to "end up looking like this". People like that just degrade this lifestyle.


----------



## kell11 (Feb 14, 2006)

bigbench600 said:
			
		

> I seen the show last night. My wife was like, I hope he doesnt think his arms look good,lol. His arms look like someone shit in them. Having big arms are one thing, but that is stupid. I remember back when he used to say he never injected anything in his arms, then it came out he did nothing but injections of steroids, and now its injections of synthol. The man is so dum he tried to do his own operation on his arms to get rid of an infection, needless to say, he ended up in the emergency room.


I didnt watch but the 1st ten minutes of it,but hell, I could see all that coming.The problems you list above that the dummy encountered,that is.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 14, 2006)

I wonder if he's strong? I mean obviously he works out but how much strength does he really have?


----------



## MR .T (Feb 14, 2006)

28" arms I gotta see that


----------



## MR .T (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh I found the other post


----------



## kell11 (Feb 14, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> I wonder if he's strong? I mean obviously he works out but how much strength does he really have?


good question O,probably not very-


----------



## powermad (Feb 14, 2006)

The guy gives humans everywhere a bad rap.  Greg Valentino sounds like a typical guido that hangs on the jersey shore or bars where he wears skin tight spandex t's year round.

You want to see something even better, watch MTV's True Life about this Jersey dude named Tommy.  Even more sad/hilarious which makes watching it SO much fun.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 14, 2006)

don't you love how they don't mention "synthol" in that whole video....."i used dirty needles, dropped them and picked them off the ground'...what a fucktard


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 14, 2006)

am I the only person that missed this show?


----------



## kell11 (Feb 14, 2006)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> don't you love how they don't mention "synthol" in that whole video....."i used dirty needles, dropped them and picked them off the ground'...what a fucktard



Wolfy,He's the king of stupid.I've Never seen anything as outright shameless as that "fucktard"


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 14, 2006)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> am I the only person that missed this show?



happy v-day bro..haha

http://media.putfile.com/Greg-Valentino-TLC-Steroid-Documentary-Part-1

http://media.putfile.com/Greg-Valentino-TLC-Steroid-Documentary-Part-2


http://media.putfile.com/Greg-Valentino-TLC-Steroid-Documentary-Part-3


----------



## kell11 (Feb 14, 2006)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> am I the only person that missed this show?


mathematically? uh-uh.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 14, 2006)

awww, that's the most thoughtful valentine's day present I have ever received wolfy!!!  lol.  You can always count on wolfy!!


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 14, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> mathematically? uh-uh.



smartass.


----------



## kell11 (Feb 14, 2006)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> smartass.


lol-'night sweethearts,off to dreamland-Happy LoVeDay


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 14, 2006)

night bro


----------



## mandarb11 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for posting thoses links Wolfy!


----------



## mandarb11 (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh and if you take a look at the rest of his body he is nothing, it is like putting balloons in your arms and pumping them up. He is not even a bodybuilder! They are not muscles in any sense, hence he has no stregnth. Imagine this idiot getting his ass kicked by a 130lb guy with 12 inch arms, that would show him what he is! 
Then to top it off you have the past mister universe saying steroids will "rot" your insides! WTF is he talking about. Yes long term use of orals will put stress on the liver, and if not used appropriately can lead to liver damage. Steriods increase cholestral levels, which can lead to hardening of the arteries, which truthfully I would attribute more to the excessive amount of calories being consumed in order to build muscle. But what a dip to say it rots you. Lets compare the use of steroids to the use of smoking. 1 in 2 smokers will die of a smoking related problem AND HOW MANY PEOPLE SMOKE IN THIS WORLD! How many bodybuilders actually end up dropping dead? You hear about big names of people going to extremes and paying for it but I have been in the bodybuilding world since I was 14 years old and have never seen anyone personnally have any major problems. That is not to say it is safe but then again how many people have died from acetamenophen overdose? Lets get realistic here!


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Feb 15, 2006)

.


----------



## hammeranvil (Feb 15, 2006)

that guy is such a d-bag


----------

